# Weird symbols in console after upgrade to gentoo sources 4.3

## nouboh

Hello,

I have some codification problems after upgrading to 4.3, I just see weird symbols in the framebuffer console. I use the Nvidia framebuffer driver and my vconsole.conf is:

KEYMAP=us

FONT=ter-powerline-v12n

FONT_MAP=8859-1_to_uni

I use a powerline compatible font to use the agnoster zsh theme, but I have always used it without problems. I also tried other fonts without success.

Any idea why this could happen?

Gerard

----------

## khayyam

 *nouboh wrote:*   

> Any idea why this could happen?

 

Gerard ... yes, you're probably using oh-my-broken-zsh, and these 'themes' are produced, and tested, without any regard for them working outside of Terminal.app, iTerm2, or what-have-you. That said I suspect that the idea of a term with eight colours is never considered a possibility, and the linux console is such a term, so what you're seeing is (perhaps) an attempt to create a solarised palette with eight colours, and/or the result of the mush that is oh-my-zsh ... anyhow, whatever the reason its one of these things that no sane person should be asked to debug.

Why did it work previously? ... who knows ... suffice that using oh-my-zsh, or such themes, is asking for problems.

My zsh config files ... probably I need to check in some more recent changes.

best ... khay

----------

## nouboh

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *nouboh wrote:*   Any idea why this could happen? 
> 
> Gerard ... yes, you're probably using oh-my-broken-zsh, and these 'themes' are produced, and tested, without any regard for them working outside of Terminal.app, iTerm2, or what-have-you. That said I suspect that the idea of a term with eight colours is never considered a possibility, and the linux console is such a term, so what you're seeing is (perhaps) an attempt to create a solarised palette with eight colours, and/or the result of the mush that is oh-my-zsh ... anyhow, whatever the reason its one of these things that no sane person should be asked to debug.
> 
> Why did it work previously? ... who knows ... suffice that using oh-my-zsh, or such themes, is asking for problems.
> ...

 

Haha yes, I also have heard that oh-my-zsh is quite broken. Anyway it worked before and today I have tried with another graphic card and console showed as before. Maybe it has something to do with the rework of the Nouveau driver (although the two graphics cards have a Nvidia chipset..). In addition, I think that oh-my-zsh doesn't start until I have logged in and I can't even see the login prompt correctly.

Gerard

----------

## khayyam

 *nouboh wrote:*   

> Haha yes, I also have heard that oh-my-zsh is quite broken. Anyway it worked before and today I have tried with another graphic card and console showed as before. Maybe it has something to do with the rework of the Nouveau driver (although the two graphics cards have a Nvidia chipset..). In addition, I think that oh-my-zsh doesn't start until I have logged in and I can't even see the login prompt correctly.

 

Gerard ... ahh, so the issue occurs prior to login ... well, in that case it has nothing to do with the shell per se, this font you're using, its psf?

best ... khay

----------

